# Confused???



## kygirl (Dec 18, 2009)

What is going on when your husband who never paid much attention to fashion (I have known him since I was 15.....we are now 40), suddenly starts telling you (who is 5'2 102 pounds and wheres fashionable clothes) that he really likes the tall boots and the stilleto hills. But when you buy the boots he says that they are too high or not the right color, ect. Then he says he likes the ankle boots too, and the sweater vest. I mean going into detail on women's clothing. We don't have any fashion magazines around and he never goes to the mall (for all I know). SO... where is this coming from. I have been getting self concious. He then tells me that he should just take me to the store to "show me what he likes" as if I suddenly don't know. 

(By the way he is 6' 225 lbs and I never make comments about the way he choses to dress or try to make him into something he's not. So why can't he just accept me for the way I am?)

P.S we recently are getting over his obsession with porn. He would view it everyday!


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

If you and he are working on a porn addiction, then I see this as simply he is open to you about his sexual preferences and is becoming more comfortable sharing some of his very specific desires.

It is good for a man to choose clothes for his woman, this is something more good men should pick up on. 

I am hoping you are not seeing this as a personal attack on your taste, it is my opinion that your man is taking the step to trust you to "indulge" this fantasy for him.

Be warned, this may be only the tip of the iceberg though. 

It is good to be open minded and not knee jerk reacting to prevent your man from being embarrased and retreating to porn behind your back. Be sensitive if the situation is objectional to you and you are to push back, always striving to maintain such openess.

I wish you well.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Maybe he has some fetishes he would like to explore. Heels and sexy boots are an indicator of that. Indulge him with this and see where it goes. Not to say you ALWAYS have to dress like that, but let him take you shopping and then go home and wear the outfit he picks out and allow him to take you out, or stay home for a romantic dinner and see what happens from there - it could be a new and exciting experience for both of you and clothing never hurt anyone, much better than him telling you he wants to bring home a new partner to try on for size! Plus think of the fun new clothes you might have, if you don't like them, role play in them - be the sexy vamp that he picks up at a strange bar, get imaginative and play!


----------



## lj2000 (Nov 24, 2009)

It depends if you are comfortable with this or if it makes you feel used or like a porn stand-in. Some people would find this okay to have a little of this in their relationship. It would make other women feel objectified and self-conscious. Every person is different.


----------

